

Ask HN - Browser based collaborative IDE? - factorialboy

I'm teaching programming and web development and decided to try out Cloud9 IDE.<p>However it had trouble for my "student". She had a Windows 7 PC and C9 had troubles running even on the latest Chrome and FF.<p>Are there any alternatives available?<p>Can be really simple. Not interested in GitHub integration or deployment support right now.<p>- Fb
======
tectonic
Besides tools that allow code execution like <http://codepad.org/> or
<http://repl.it/languages>, I'm not aware of anything beyond C9.

